# How To Save When Buying A Domain Name From GoDaddy



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

I was going to post this in another thread that somebody started that dealt with a domain name. Then I thought everyone might be interested so I decided to start a new thread.

If you are going to buy a domain name from GoDaddy.com the cheapest way to get it is to go to Google and search for GoDaddy. GoDaddy doesn't let anyone else bid on their trademark name for PPC so they should be the only one that comes up. If you read the text of the PPC ad you will see that if you click on the ad and register a domain it will only cost you $6.99 instead of the $10.69 if you go right to their site.

This only works on new domain name purchases, not the annual renewals. If you want to knock the annual renewals down to $7.49 instead of the $10.69 just enter DNF2 in the coupon code block of the checkout page. I've been using that code for the last year and it never seems to expire. If it does just search the net for "GoDaddy coupons" and get the new one.

These aren't affiliate codes or anything and I don't make any money from you using them.

I currently have around 100 domains (only about 20 shirt related) and these codes save me a couple hundred dollars a year.

Good Luck,

Dennis Graves


----------



## N the Hood (Nov 23, 2009)

Good info Thanks..


----------



## JustinDavid86 (Nov 11, 2009)

Very cool.

I use retailmenot.com and most of the time, there is a code for GoDaddy.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

I have been doing that for a long time. I must have a good 60 names i got at the lower price.

I talked with a Go Daddy support guy and he did not even know they offered that.


----------



## phillymatt (May 13, 2008)

thanks just used this


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I use Siteground.com. They have unlimited bandwidth, unlimited webspace, unlimited email accounts, free domain name, free shopping cart, and free sitebuilder for $3.95/mo. There are tons of other stuff listed as well. 24/7 customer service. I have used them for 5 or 6 years now with no complaints.


----------



## chying (Jan 20, 2010)

seems it is very cheap.
have a look,thanks for your share`


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Had three domains expiring Feb. 2010 with GoDaddy. Use the code you gave to renew and it worked for all of them. Thanks a lot.

Tari


----------



## N the Hood (Nov 23, 2009)

what is the code..


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

N the Hood said:


> what is the code..


DNF2 for renewing. Just used it this morning and it still works.


----------



## Arizona (Jan 12, 2010)

Dennis Graves said:


> I currently have around 100 domains (only about 20 shirt related) and these codes save me a couple hundred dollars a year.


100 domains?!! Geez are they all making you money? I am seriously lagging here...


----------



## rjwest57 (May 5, 2009)

Thank You,
Did what you said and it worked. Have the domain name parked for now, and working on the site. Will probably go with them for hosting. Good info for those that are clueless as well as those that may have more knowledge about web-sites than me. Thanks again.
R


----------

